# ILS To Launch Echostar VII On Atlas



## Guest (Feb 18, 2002)

Click here from Bloomberg

(BUSINESS WIRE)-- -0-

Payload: Echostar VII 
Geostationary, direct broadcast television 
satellite 
Separated mass: Approx. 8876 lbs (4026 kg)

Launch Vehicle: Atlas IIIB, designated AC-204 
 Dual-engine Centaur stage 
RD-180 engine 
Weight at liftoff: 493,542 lbs (223,867 
kg), including payload 
Fairing: 14 ft (4.3 m) diameter aluminum 
Height: 175.7 ft (53.6 m)

Launch Date: Thursday, Feb. 21, 2002

Launch Window: 61 minutes 
7:13-8:14 a.m. EST 
4:13-5:14 a.m. PST 
1213-1314 GMT

Launch Site: Cape Canaveral Air Force Station, Fla. 
Launch Complex 36, Pad B

Customer: Echostar Communications Corp., Littleton, 
Colo.

Satellite Manufacturer: Lockheed Martin Commercial Space Systems, 
Newtown, Pa.

Launch Vehicle Atlas vehicle and Centaur upper stage 
Manufacturer: built by Lockheed 
Martin Space Systems in Denver, Colo.; San 
Diego, Calif.; and Harlingen, Texas.

Launch Services 
Provider: International Launch Services, McLean, 
Va.

Satellite Use: High-powered direct broadcast satellite to 
enhance services for DISH Network(TM), 
EchoStar's state-of-the-art DBS 
entertainment service.

Satellite Statistics: -- LMCSS A2100 model 
-- 14 years expected lifetime 
-- 7th satellite in Echostar fleet

Mission Profile: Atlas IIIB parking orbit ascent trajectory 
design: 3-minute booster phase of flight 
powered by a throttleable RD-180 engine, 
followed by a two-burn Centaur mission 
using dual RL-10A-4-1B engines with 
extendible nozzles. Minimum residual 
shutdown mission design (all Centaur 
propellants burned to depletion). 
Satellite's own attitude and orbital 
control system will perform a series of 
burns to raise perigee to geosynchronous 
altitude, circularize orbit and reduce 
inclination.

Spacecraft Separation: about 28.5 minutes after liftoff

Orbital Parameters: Apogee Altitude: 29,412 nm (54,471 km) 
(@ Separation) Perigee Altitude:101 nm (187 km) 
Inclination: 22.91 deg 
Flight Azimuth: 178.58 deg

ILS Mission Statistics: -- 1st ILS mission this year 
-- 1st flight of Atlas IIIB 
-- 2nd flight in Atlas III series 
-- 5th satellite launched for 
Echostar by ILS; 4th on Atlas -- 
Atlas family has perfect record in 
58 consecutive flights

NEWS MEDIA ACTIVITIES 
All times are EST

Media Briefing: There will not be a pre-launch press 
conference; instead, news media are 
invited to a post-launch briefing at noon, 
Thursday, Feb. 21, at the Radisson Resort 
in Cape Canaveral.

Remote Camera Set-up: 3 p.m. Wednesday, Feb. 20. Photographers 
should meet at Cape Canaveral Air Force 
Station Pass & ID Building for escort to 
Pad 36.

Launch Viewing: Accredited press covering the launch 
should meet at the CCAFS Pass & ID at 5:45 
a.m. Thursday, Feb. 21, for Air Force 
escort to Press Site 1.

Live Broadcast: Launch program will be carried on Telstar 
6, transponder 22/C-band, 93 degrees 
West, beginning at 6:40 a.m. EST.

More Information: General mission information and a live 
webcast of the launch will be available 
on the ILS web site at www.ilslaunch.com. 
Launch status updates will be available 
on the ILS U.S. domestic Launch Hotline 
at 1-800-852-4980.


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2002)

Anyone know if Dish is going to be covering the launch live on any channels? Didn't the broadcast the lauch of Echo4 when it went up?


----------

